
That's not what lexical scope is for - blasdel
http://arcanesentiment.blogspot.com/2009/12/thats-not-what-lexical-scope-is-for.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ArcaneSentiment+%28Arcane+Sentiment%29
======
andreyf
_lib-mapcar's argument list is several lines away from its name, hidden behind
some unrelated profiling code and a lambda_

If that's the complaint, the solution is to have a `define-profiled' macro,
which can define the logic of the profiling code elsewhere, and also allow it
to be reused in other methods. I don't see how lexical scope applies.

